# Winter kicks summers ass in the 6th round



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

For a while, it looked like summer might win, a minor victory for a week or so. Then, winter came back with a vengeance, delivering a heavy blow.

Summer solstice, and longest day of the year, and it bloody fucking snowed here.

Still 3 feet of snow at the local ski hill, on top of mountain bike trails that they think they are opening next week, took half the day for the snow in town to melt off.

There is no global warming, just bizarre global climate change, and weird shit.

Viva water!!!


----------

